# Nearly



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tonight I thought I pressed 501 for Sky News but finished up being turned by some Tele evangelist 8O 

Nasty :? 

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Did you send him your dollars :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Tonight I thought I pressed 501 for Sky News but finished up being turned by some Tele evangelist 8O
> 
> Nasty :?
> 
> tony


I won't comment. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What were you turned into, is it an improvement. :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you Born Again again Tony? God bless you.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hope it has not made you cross.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

GEMMY said:


> Tonight I thought I pressed 501 for Sky News but finished up being turned by some Tele evangelist 8O
> 
> Nasty :?
> 
> tony


Gemmy,

At your age you should be thankful somebody got you closer to God in a nice way :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*H A L L E L L U J A !!  *


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy

Relax

You are fine

When God gets hold of you

If he does

You will really know it

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've just done it AGAIN 8O 

This time was close , was reaching for the cc 8O 

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I've just done it AGAIN 8O
> 
> This time was close , was reaching for the cc 8O
> 
> tony


It's meant to be Tony, just go with it. :wink:


----------

